# hilfe bei einem tutorial



## Anriksa (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo leutz,

hab ein kleines prob, versuch grad bissel mich an einem tutorial was ich hier gefundne hab und im Augenblick komm ich nicht so recht weiter.
Es handelt sich um folgendes : http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photo...20-schnoerkel-shapes-erstellen-animieren.html

Mein prob ist das ich in Adobe After Effekts mit dem Masken stift nicht klar komme und bei Einstellungseffekt , wenn ich strich auswähle keine Maske habe, das ich den von mir gezeichnet strich verändern könnte. Also ich krieg sonst damit keine Animation hin.

Hoffe das ihr einem  wie mir das irgendwie erklären könnt^^


----------



## bokay (3. August 2008)

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe Ich nicht ganz was nicht klappt bei dir. Janoc beschreibt das doch wirklich sehr gut. Du wählst Generieren->Strich auf deinen Pfad an, Machst den "Strich" in den Effekteinstellungen so dick dass er den die Fläche überdeckt und wählst dann "Original anzeigen".

Ok. Jetzt weiß Ich was sein könnte. Deine Datei wird als "Formebene" interpretiert werden bzw. du hast sie nicht in Flächen geändert.

Erstelle eine "Untercomposition" (Strg + "shift" + C) und wende den Effekt nochmal auf eine neu gezeichnete "Maske" an...

So sollte es funktionieren!


----------



## Akata (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

Sorry wenn ich das thema nochmal aufwärme aber ich habe leider das selbe Problem.

ich habs so ausprobiert wie beschrieben, aber irgendwie net hinbekommen, zwar steht nun bei pfad, wenn ich einen strich generiere maske 1 allerdings, kann ich von dem erstellten pfad mit dem werkzeug nicht verändern.

ich hab den pfad nach der erstellung von Untercomposition gezeichnet.

ich hab adobe after effects cs3, evtl fehlt mir irgendwie eine komplette voreinstellung? habe es recht neu drauf und bisher nur ein anderes video tuotorial ausprobier(3d sphere)


----------

